# Best gift for a photographer [humor]



## marekjoz (Feb 13, 2012)

So continuing humorous posts (after upgrading lens to L with a tape) this is the best gift for a photographer. 

Translating from Polish: "What is best gift for a photographer? Good camera? Maybe yes but it's expensive. Today we'll show you how to make by your own an original gift, which will make for sure some fun and surprise each photography lover". 

http://www.joemonster.org/art/19364/Swietny_prezent_dla_milosnika_fotografii

1. No, I didn't do it myself.
2. It's probably some Russian artwork (letters on a box).
3. Posted here in Third Party Manufacturers section


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 20, 2012)

A 50mm on a 1-series body? Maybe needs a bit of red to make it the 50mm f/1.2L.

Give it to a baby, that's one sure way to buy brand-loyalty if they grow up cuddling it at night...


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 20, 2012)

Somebody has put a lot effort in it anyway.
And you are absolutely right - a kid with such or another toy = loyal customer.


----------

